# lumps on skin that must itch like crazy



## jaybreezy (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi 
first time poster here. my 9 year old cockapoo has gotten quite a few of these lumps on his skin.. they feel like bumps when u pet him, some bigger than others. he keeps licking them and they will bleed. he licks so much lately and more seem to show up.

the vet said this is just a common thing amongst cockapoos and if he removes one, another one will just take its place.

has anyone else experienced this? my mom cleans them with peroxide and puts powder on them after, he seems to love this and runs upstairs to the medicine cabinet when we mention either peroxide or powder but i just hate to see him always itchy!! looks painful!


----------



## carlsbadsue (May 26, 2012)

My cockers have always gotten those (I think they are the same) at about 8-9 yrs of age. They look sorta like warts. Some are larger than others but about the size of a pencil eraser. They pop up all over but not in mass, just in spots. My current cocker, Lucy, has them on her feet too and she is 13 now. I expect more as she ages. Again, I don't know if they are the same but sounds like they are similar. I have had them taken off before but as your vet said, they come back somewhere else usually.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is it like an allergy? or is it just a growth? I would think allergy if they make him itch...he is so tiny and cute!!


----------



## jaybreezy (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks 
yea they are growths on the skin. i guess its just normal for cockapoos


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is really cute! I am sorry he has to go through that but at least he lets you put stuff on it. The vet can't even give anything for the itching?


----------

